

Learn Python the Hard way Class At PyCon 2011 - jnoller
http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1295120282.html

======
ericflo
This is a fantastic idea. Zed, if you want others to hang out in the room and
make themselves available for when people get stuck, just say so. I would
help, and I'm sure others would too.

~~~
zedshaw
Sure, that'd be great.

We should do t-shirts too. :-)

~~~
gulopine
"i teach python ask me how!"

------
tedunangst
How many pycon attendees don't already know python?

I don't think I'd drop $300 + travel to attend a conference where I didn't
understand the subject matter.

~~~
briancurtin
The ones that don't know Python going into it are typically locals. I had
lunch with two Atlanta residents last year that were big C# guys but their job
wanted them to learn Python. They sent them to a few tutorials and picked out
a few talks that they wanted them to learn about, then the rest was up to
them.

This number is lower, but I've talked to a few newbies that travel to PyCon as
an educational tool paid for by their company. They've usually done a tutorial
or two on the web, but they'll load up on the in-person tutorials and then hit
whatever relevant talks they can find.

------
vidar
Showing this kind of respect to noobs is admirable.

------
bockris
I respect that Zed is doing this but I have one question about the post.

'... so that nobody picks on you ...'

This will be my 6th PyCon and I have _never_ seen anyone being picked on.
Anyone care to enlighten me? Otherwise it seems like newbies aren't welcome
(not true) and can't handle it without a guide.

~~~
jnoller
I have to concur: that's the one bit I disliked about the post. PyCon has
always been very, very welcoming and friendly to me and many others.

------
michaelty
Zed is a Jedi Master.

